# Any UC Berkeley alumni here?



## Claudiu (May 1, 2010)

I just got accepted into UC Berkeley (or Cal) and I was wondering if any of the members on PB have attended the school?


----------



## christianyouth (May 1, 2010)

Wow, that's one of the top colleges in the US. Congratulations on getting accepted! What are you planning to major in?


----------



## Damon Rambo (May 2, 2010)

Prepare to have your faith tested. From all I hear (from associates who preach on the steps, so to speak), it is one of the most Godless, Christ hating, faith destroying institutions in the country. Spread some salt and light while you are there, brother!


----------



## Claudiu (May 2, 2010)

christianyouth said:


> Wow, that's one of the top colleges in the US. Congratulations on getting accepted! What are you planning to major in?


 
Thanks. I'm a declared Philosophy major, but I'm thinking of majoring in legal studies too (I plan on Law School after my Ba).

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




Damon Rambo said:


> Prepare to have your faith tested. From all I hear (from associates who preach on the steps, so to speak), it is one of the most Godless, Christ hating, faith destroying institutions in the country. Spread some salt and light while you are there, brother!


 
That's true. It's the flagship of the UC system and all the liberal and Godless agenda. I plan on getting settled in a good Reformed Church and having fellowship with other believers, staying strong and growing. Also, I won't be living on campus (a good thing in my opinion). However, I do have some Christian friends that go there.


----------



## Theoretical (May 2, 2010)

Honestly Berkley strikes me as the kind of place where bright lines are clear and nominalism falls short. While the opposition to Christianity is likely to be far more aggressive than it'd be at most "Christian" colleges (whether defunct like SMU or a place that's still somewhat more so), you're not likely to find a whole legion of goats running around.

My law school classes are filled with drunks, partiers, druggies, and adulterers but the single most discouraging-to-my-soul group I find is the nominal Christian crowd, which is frequently the very worst in all of these categories. Why, because everyone's a Chirstian in Dallas. My private law school with a faint religious heritage has a much stronger overall religious presence than my secular alma mater but I find far more aggressive threats to Christianity here than I ever did in undergrad.

If I may give some advice from one who stumbled around churchless for his first two years of undergrad and who started or was a major member in four different Christian organizations at my campus:

Your plan to be involved in a local church and not live on the campus is wise. Solid grounding in a quality congregation is really vital to one's college success, and it would have done me a world of good had I been in a good church 2 years earlier in my undergrad. My strongest advice to you is *do not neglect the local church and her ministry. *You should start Especially when you're in a distinctly hostile environment, be it worldliness or overt godlessness, you need the sustenance of sound preaching and the Lord's Supper, along with the care of your elders and fellow church members. Also, get involved in campus Christian groups only secondary to your Church commitment, being willing to back away from them if it becomes too difficult to do both. Definitely make friendships with fellow believers and treasure them, but don't feel obligated to be heavily involved in Christian organizations if you're involved in your local congregation. On the same note, don't be afraid to be involved in ordinary student organizations or causes if you share them, as a Christian can be a serious salt and light in these areas.

So on the whole, I hope it's a fruitful education for you and that you'd be a bold witness in both word and deed as you strive to glorify God in your studies.


----------



## Claudiu (May 2, 2010)

Theoretical said:


> Honestly Berkley strikes me as the kind of place where bright lines are clear and nominalism falls short. While the opposition to Christianity is likely to be far more aggressive than it'd be at most "Christian" colleges (whether defunct like SMU or a place that's still somewhat more so), you're not likely to find a whole legion of goats running around.
> 
> My law school classes are filled with drunks, partiers, druggies, and adulterers but the single most discouraging-to-my-soul group I find is the nominal Christian crowd, which is frequently the very worst in all of these categories. Why, because everyone's a Chirstian in Dallas. My private law school with a faint religious heritage has a much stronger overall religious presence than my secular alma mater but I find far more aggressive threats to Christianity here than I ever did in undergrad.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your kind words of encouragement and advice. 

BTW, what law school are you in?


----------



## Theoretical (May 2, 2010)

Claudiu said:


> Theoretical said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly Berkley strikes me as the kind of place where bright lines are clear and nominalism falls short. While the opposition to Christianity is likely to be far more aggressive than it'd be at most "Christian" colleges (whether defunct like SMU or a place that's still somewhat more so), you're not likely to find a whole legion of goats running around.
> ...



Southern Methodist University, just about done with my second of four years (night program).


----------



## Claudiu (May 2, 2010)

Scott, what type of law are you interested in practicing after you are done?


----------

